# Cost of free standing stove and installation



## Mike7622 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello! I am interested in purchasing a free standing wood stove for supplemental heating for our 1800 sqft. colonial style 2 story, 3 bedroom house.  I had an installer come out today who quoted me for $8,500 for a Regency F2400 plus the price of the class a chimney installation.  I can't do an insert because it won't work with our prefab chimney, so I need a freestanding stove. The guy today quoted the class a chimney at $100 per foot, plus another $1500 for the total cost of installation.  I was not expecting the number to be this high.  Does this $8,500 seem like an average price of what I can expect to pay for a stove and the installation for a chimney?  I need about 18 feet worth of pipe, and a through the wall installation. I looked into chimney pipe at Home Depot, which was only 80 something dollars per 3 foot section, so I'm a little confused why I was quoted today for $100 per foot.  Anyway, is it reasonable to think that I could purchase a wood stove and all the venting material and have it installed for under $5,000?  Thanks for any insight.


----------



## MagKarl (Dec 11, 2015)

Good class A chimney is expensive, but not $100/foot.  It is around $100 for a one foot piece, but 4 foot sections are in the neighborhood of $250 from the pricing I've done.  All the specialty fittings are expensive as well.  Here's one I found online, I have not used these guys though.
http://www.stoves-pipes.com/6-ICC-EXCEL-CLASS-A-CHIMNEY-PIPING-s/145.htm


----------



## Poindexter (Dec 12, 2015)

I have the ICC Excel Class A stuff in my house, supposedly the best pipe I can get.  Warrantied as long as I own the house.  If it is ever damaged in a chimney fire I pay labor and ICC supplies free replacement pipe.

Through the wall installs are not my favorite way to go, but they can work for a lot of folks.  The colder your climate, the less likely you are to be happy with through the wall.


----------



## Jazzberry (Dec 12, 2015)

I did mine complete for under $1500.  Self installed at an existing site but new hearth, stovepipe, and new stove. Do some shopping.


----------



## revdocjim (Dec 12, 2015)

If you are buying a new stove and paying a professional to supply the chimney and do the install then a general rule of thumb is one third of cost for the stove, one third for chimney and one third for install. But as you will learn from many experienced members here, it can be done for less. There is more than one way to skin a cat. But the risk lies in the fact that making mistakes or trying to cheat the system can lead to dangerous setups, poorly preforming stoves and the like. A big factor will be how much carpentry is needed to get the chimney thru your ceiling and roof. Based on the rule of thumb shown above, if you can do some of the work yourself, or if you can source the chimney parts on your own you will likely save a good deal of money. The Englander stoves from Home Depot appear to be one of the most affordable quality options. Deals on chimney parts can be found online as well, if you know exactly what you need and are willing to do the research. If you aren't mechanically gifted, paying the higher price for a professional to supply the parts and do all the work is the safest option, but as you have learned, it isn't cheap!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 12, 2015)

I installed my own setup, it was my 1st time, it was pretty easy to do. Solely used dura plus chimney pipe, through the ceiling kit, class a chimney from home depot. (Watched a few video's on youtube for installing it all properly, also had the instructions with me at all times)
I have 18ft of class A pipe that cost around $550.00, the ceiling kit was another $250.00, roof support brackets $150.00, fire stop shield was another $120.00, basic black pipe was $30.00 so just in venting I was around $1,100.00, I didn't charge myself a labor fee.
Don't forget about the cost of a hearth pad (if you need it)


----------



## Simonkenton (Dec 12, 2015)

I just had a wood stove installed in my house. My install is difficult because it is a cathedral ceiling with 12 feet of pipe inside the house, then, the roof is metal and very high and steep, 11 more feet of pipe outside the house. A dangerous and difficult install.
I was quoted a price of $3500 for parts and labor.  I had already built the hearth and bought the wood stove. I wound up paying $1800 for parts and labor because I had a lot of the pipe laying around from another wood stove install.
So, $2500 on the stove, $3500 original estimate on the install, certainly would have cost $700 to get the hearth built, yeah I was pushing $7K for the entire job.


----------



## ohiojoe13 (Dec 12, 2015)

I had a BK ashford installed in July. It was right around $6300. About 3k of that was the stove. I have about 16 total feet of pipe. We used double wall. Also had to use 2 45s. 2 roof braces. Hearth pad.. They told me only about 800 in labor. For that price I couldn't see doing I myself and insurance wanted it to be professionally installed.


----------



## Mike7622 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for all of the information everyone.  I started looking at Home Depot and Tractor Supply, both of which have stoves for under $1000.  I've been looking at the Englander 2400 from HD and the US stove 2500 from TS.  I have 1800 sqft. to heat, so I assume either of these two stoves should be adequate?  $8,500 is definitely a little more than I want to spend on everything, so I'm considering a slightly cheaper stove than the Regency I was quoted for.  I'm also trying to call around and see if I can find an installer for cheaper.  I'd like to buy all the venting material from either HD or TS where its a lot cheaper and then hire an installer to get it done professionally.  I could probably manage to do it myself, but I would feel more comfortable having it installed professionally.  Anyone have any suggestions of where to look?


----------



## Jazzberry (Dec 12, 2015)

Installing a stove isn't brain surgery if its a simple install and you are a little handy. Bet you save 4 grand that way. Good choice on the Englander. Menards has the deal on stove pipe. Even with shipping from Casper Wyoming to North California it was still my best deal for quality pipe.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mike7622 said:


> I've been looking at the Englander 2400 from HD and the US stove 2500 from TS. I have 1800 sqft. to heat, so I assume either of these two stoves should be adequate


Stay away from US Stove woods stoves: they are crap, made in China, virtually no customer support from US Stove company, do a search here on US Stove.
Englander is a solid stove maker right here in the USA (Virginia) great products, great customer service / support, they use heavier grade (thickness) steel for there stoves, US China stove company is thinner material. Look them up, look at the weight difference.
FYI - I use to own and operate a US Stove for a couple seasons, the stove fell apart on me.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 12, 2015)

Looking here there appear to be a number of certified chimney sweeps in close proximity to you.

http://www.csia.org/directory/results/results.aspx?latitude=39.7390721&longitude=-75.5397878

Give a few a call. I know that around here the stove shops farm out the installs and none of them have installers on staff.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 12, 2015)

So you have a fireplace but aren't going to put the stove in that area? You could run a liner down the existing chimney and extend the fireplace hearth pretty easily if need be. You would save a lot of money that way.


----------



## xman23 (Dec 13, 2015)

In 2000 my stove, chimney and install was $4500. The stone walls and hearth was not included. The major surprise at the install was they weren't going to do any carpentry to create the chase through the ceiling. They wanted to do a snake like chimney in my cathedral ceiling great room new house.  That didn't fly with me. I built the chase. They came back cut the hole in roof and the rest of the install. A total of 4 hours and wanted to charge me for the time they came and I refused to let they do a crap job. If I was doing it again I would have done it myself. The carpentry is the biggest part. The rest is assembling parts.

So shop around, understand the stove and chimney you want to buy. Clearance's and hearth requirements for each stoves should be understood. Then have the installer explain how there going to do the install where you want the stove. Most important hang around here ask questions. But if your handy definitely consider doing it yourself. You can save yourself a lot of coin.


----------



## tekguy (Dec 13, 2015)

<-probably have around 2k in mine - that includes the building the hearth and renting a lift the for the day i installed chimney


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2015)

You could get additional quotes from a certified installer or two.
http://www.csia.org
http://nficertified.org/pages_consumers/consumers-1.cfm

I would expect the cost of the stove and chimney installation to run about $4000-4500 if there are no serious issues or complications. That doesn't include the hearth. Note that a professional installer would be most likely installing a higher grade chimney than DuraPlus that is sold at Home Depot. In the least I would pay the extra for DuraTech if using DuraVent brand pipe and that will cost more.


----------

